# a few questions...thyroid diet, surgery & numbers



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

A couple of questions, am scheduled to have a TT Apr. 9.

-do you think a gluten free diet or avoiding goitrogen foods would shrink a nodule?

-I was told my TSH was up now at 4.7, do you know what that means?

-if you have your thyroid removed can you still get thyroid C?

TIA, phb.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

1) if you are gluten sensitive, then it might be that your antibodies will be in check if you go gluten free, which could (note, COULD) possibly improve thyroid appearance/structure. But, I wouldn't expect a significant change.

2) It points to you being hypo, but TSH has lots of limitations so...it doesn't mean much without the context of other tests.

3) if post-op path shows no cancer, then it would be very unlikely you'd develop thyroid cancer. That said, when you have thyroid dysfunction some times cells can wander. In short, there's no guarantee.


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks joplin1975. appreciate it. phb.


----------

